# ~~> Mexico City Apartments



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

can someone tell me what is the best way to find an apartment in mexico city. from what i have been told, i would need a fiador. is this true? and is there any way around this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I haven't heard of that requirement, assuming you have a passport and a visa.
The Classified Section of the newspapers may be your best bet, however there are many apartments listed online, especially if you know the neighborhood that interests you.
Perhaps some of our Mexico City members will post some suggestions.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Silence820 said:


> can someone tell me what is the best way to find an apartment in mexico city. from what i have been told, i would need a fiador. is this true? and is there any way around this?


Just buy the local newspapers.


The landlord can ask you pretty much whatever he wants, including a fiador, or perhaps a deposit of one or two months of rent in advance.

Just agree to anything that seems sensible to you.


----------

